# Bild in ein Bild kopieren



## tomi (25. März 2004)

Hallo!

Habe schon die Suchfunktion benutzt, jedoch ohne Erfolg.
Also nun zu meinem Problem.

Ich habe ein beliebiges Bild, nennen wir es Bild1. Dann habe ich ein anderes Bild, z.B. ein kleines Logo oder ähnliches.
Nun möchte ich dieses Logo in das Bild1 an eine bestimmte Stelle kopieren. 
Also dass dann das Logo in Bild1 z.B. in der linken unteren Ecke zu sehen ist. 
Bei diesem Kopiervorgang möchte ich natürlich nicht zwei überlappende Bilder haben, sondern es soll ein einziges Bild entstehen.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Norbert Eder (25. März 2004)

Such mal im Google nach "Imagemagick", mit dem Teil kannst das von PHP aus machen. Wies mit diversen Libs ausschaut kann ich nicht sagen, dafür kenn ich die zu wenig.

mfG,
Nitro


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (25. März 2004)

Däs nächste Mal einfach ein bisschen intensiver .

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials146216.html


----------

